#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Plots of molecular orbital  in engineering chemistry

## abhishek katiyar

An MO is a function of the coordinates of an electron. To plot a  function of x, y, z, we require a four dimensional plot this also is  obviously not possible. The other less difficult options for plotting  the MO are:





  Similar Threads: Molecular Orbital Theory by Carl Ballhausen, Harry Gray control systems Bode plots Solid State Chemistry in engineering chemistry free pdf download Applications of UV in analytical chemistry in engineering chemistry pdf free download Nanotechnology And Molecular Engineering Paper Presentation & Seminar  PDF Download

----------


## puneet887

hello frnds this is puneet and i read this notes it is nice but i dont know much about molecular orbitals so is there any body who can tell me more about molecular orbitals

----------


## shewtaarora

Thanks for sharing...

----------


## faadoo-test0001

Notes on molecular orbital is very useful to understand the topic. Thank you for sharing, Share more on same if you have more content.

----------

